# Domain-Frage



## kasal (12. März 2006)

Hi.

Ich habe Mal ne Frage und zwar:
Ich wollt mir gerne eine kostenlose (Toplevel)domain zulegen, den Webspace habe ich
schon bei ohost bekommen.
Kennt Ihr anbieter die kostenlose domains zur verfügung stellen?
Sie sollen
- kostenlos sein
- keine pers. Angaben verlangen
Super wäre natürlich Top-Level aber kann auch de.ms, de.vu oder so sein, halt so kurz.
Und es muss Weiterleitung sein, also nicht Fenster in Fenster.
Ich weiß das siese Frage schon oft gestellt wurde, habe aber nie was richtiges gefunden.
Wäre für ein paar Links echt dankbar! ;-) 


LG,
kasal


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. März 2006)

Kurz und knapp: Es gibt keine kostenlosen Topleveldomains. Persönliche Angaben sind dem Vertragspartner (Provider) immer bekannt - teilweise bestehen Möglichkeiten, als Besitzer einen vertraglich eingesetzten Anwalt zu nehmen, wobei du weiterhin für jeglichen Inhalt haftest.

Es gibt keine rechtsfreie Zone im Internet!


----------



## Dr Dau (18. März 2006)

Hallo!

Bei einer Weiterleitung wird aber die Ziel-URL in der Adressleiste stehen, welches eine Domain (ob TDL oder Subdomain (Kurz-URL)) nur bedingt brauchbar macht (Stichwort: Bookmarks).
Soll jedoch die Domain in der Adressleiste stehen, wirst Du wohl vermutlich nicht drum herum kommen dass Deine Seite in einem Frameset eingebunden wird.
Oder Du suchst Dir einen Webhoster der auch gleich eine TLD anbietet (gibt es schon für unter 1 Euro/Monat).

Kostenlose TLD's gibt es nur in sofern, dass diese durch Werbung finanziert werden.

Was hast Du gegen persönliche Angaben?
Anonym bist Du im Internet sowieso nicht.
Und solltest Du illegales vorhaben, ist es für die Strafverfolgungsbehörden eh möglich über Deine mitgelogte IP Deine persönlichen Daten zu bekommen.

Ein Anbieter der eine werbefinanzierte .de Domain anbietet, währe z.b. Freecity.
Für Kurz-URL's hast Du ja schon selbst Anbieter genannt..... setze "nic." davor.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## kasal (1. April 2006)

Hi.

Ja, ok, pers. Angaben sind ok.

Ich brauche unbedingt ne Weiterleitung, also meine Seite soll nicht im Frameset angezeigt werden, da Ich auf meiner Seite ein Login habe und das dann nicht mehr funktioniert, also Man wird gleich wieder ausgeloggt etc.

Die Domain wo hingeleitet wird darf ruhig oben in der Adressleiste erscheinen.


LG,
kasal


----------



## NomadSoul (1. April 2006)

Da gäbe es einmal freecity, und einmal dottk Adressen musste jetzt schnell selber suchen.


----------



## CoderX (4. April 2006)

Da gibts auch so ne andere Bude im Internet da bekommt man kostenlos COM, NET, ORG und BIZ Domains, einzige Vorraussetzung man hat täglich 600 Besucher.

Nur die Adresse weiß ich nicht mehr.

Aber ich such mal nach wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## Andi_01 (19. Mai 2006)

Um nochmal auf die persönlichen Angaben zurückzukommen:

Es gibt die Möglichkeit Domains anonym zu registrieren. Das heisst, der Hoster kennt zwar deine persönlichen Daten, registriert wird die Domain jedoch auf den Namen des Hosters, welcher die Daten ohne richterlichen Beschluss auch nicht freigibt. Dies ist jedoch nur bei amerikanischen Anbietern möglich.

Der Top Anbieter hierfür ist iPowerWeb. Hierüber habe ich auch mehrere Domains registriert.

Weitere Vorteile sind noch das Top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis im Vergleich zu deutschen Anbietern und der super Service (24h live Chat).


----------



## Nooe (22. Mai 2006)

Private Domain Registration


----------

